# nuclearus multicore test benchies-



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2006)

here ya go a link-http://forum.tt-hardware.com/fichiers/uploads/upload_14_4/NuclearMC.zip to the prog,lets see them connies fly.

heres mine to get it going-


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 27, 2006)

i got a 9583 while running dual prime 95.  3.3GHZ


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 27, 2006)

that looks quite cool. i think im gonna have to play with that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2006)

no problem ,glad to see i can post something useful.

come on guys with multi cores,lets see them scores.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 27, 2006)

heres my run!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ugh, I have an underpowered CPU.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

Heres mine, not bad for a single core CPU, I'm certain I can get a much better score,watch this space


----------



## Frogger (Sep 28, 2006)

this ole prescott is showing it end life


----------



## JC316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, maybe my score wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

3.5 is pretty low but for single core id say its average


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2006)

new one with my chip at 4.4ghz,had to up the vcore to 1.46v tho'.it bsod at 1.45.funny,i did science at 1.45v??.


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 29, 2006)

*Nuclearus 1.0.0.0 Final test result (in real CPU settings/conditions I use daily)*

See my subject-line/title above of my post, & this photograph-screenshot of the results:








* There you go...

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2006)

hello there nemesis ,my original score is a tad over yours,which was run at my 24/7 settings.i just thought i'd do a max oc test too.

funny tho' that this needed 1.46 and science(which i'd'a thought was tougher) only needed 1.45.


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2006)

not bad for a 3000+


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 29, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> hello there nemesis



LOL, "my nemesis"...



Well, hello to you, also!



tigger69 said:


> my original score is a tad over yours,which was run at my 24/7 settings.



You usually DO score a wee-bit above me (albeit, on SM 2.0, you had to really FIGHT for it to pass me, as did I @ the times you passed me)... 

All, except in 1 of the benchmarks tests run here, iirc, you didn't (AquaMark 3?)... but, 2/3 you have so far... that is a good machine you have imo!

Especially for how FAR you can "push it around", mhz/ghz-wise.

(Still, you gotta admit: I do what I do on this CPU, scoring-wise on these tests we have run here this year, using only around 2800mhz (whereas your system has to use 4400++ to achieve only SLIGHTLY HIGHER scores typically)).

This tells me that clock-for-clock? AMD cpu's are more efficient, basically.



tigger69 said:


> i just thought i'd do a max oc test too.



Yea, I figured that... just to see what you could "REALLY DO", & all that!



tigger69 said:


> funny tho' that this needed 1.46 and science(which i'd'a thought was tougher) only needed 1.45.



You're "BURNIN' IT UP" pal... watch it!

APK

P.S.=> And, as per usual, the INTEL CONROE CPU types have "knocked-the-chocolate" out of us all, again... oh well! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 29, 2006)

lol conroe are benchmark queens. but ket has some secret weapons on their way  think worms 2 and the "concrete donkey"


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 29, 2006)

dude, concrete donky was the shit

and carpet bombing

and ming vase

oh wait, that's worms armageddon

damn i want to play that at work right now


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2006)

multiple banana slipt was the boss


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 29, 2006)

lol, they were all in worms 2, as was the sheep strike and super sheep


----------



## JC316 (Sep 29, 2006)

OMG, there are actually other WORMS fans here other than me???? Holy shit.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 29, 2006)

i love worms  i still have worms united, wors 2, worms armaggeddon,and i need to get worms 3d. during my worms 2 days i was known as the great "wormbo"


----------



## tofu (Sep 29, 2006)

Check out this slow as ass obsolete pressy es:


*EDIT: lol i hav worms for psp*


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 29, 2006)

overclock it


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 29, 2006)

new run..


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 29, 2006)

nana my mem write is still higher than urs


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 29, 2006)

Contact information for the author(s) of this program... is there any?

(I found something in it that requires correction, very minor, but needs it nonetheless)

APK

P.S.=> It's a good program... time to help make it a better one! apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 29, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> nana my mem write is still higher than urs




Well i have satan on my memory write side. ;-)

lol... lemme go beat that memory write, brb just a sec. 

*doubt i can do it, just in need of a challenge, rather bored.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 29, 2006)

dont worry, if u top mine ill go top urs


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 29, 2006)

haha deal!

im updating my gf's podcasts, so Ill do it in a bit... i got 2685 for my write.. almost there

you aim for your top speed while im doing this.. make sure its stable though..  memtest for 30 mins?

i still have a ways to tweak my system.. new NB cooler should prove more stable speeds @ 3.35GHz~ nb cooler right now is forcing me @ 1.5 vMCH before it craps out due to heat.. I put ramsinks all over the 8 phase pwm on my mobo, that got me 3.3GHz stable 12hour p95, didnt test more than 12 hours.. ram timings can be tightened, will do that soon.. stupid podcasts...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 29, 2006)

Grr...  4181, no oc.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 30, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> haha deal!
> 
> im updating my gf's podcasts, so Ill do it in a bit... i got 2685 for my write.. almost there
> 
> ...



lookey this people! we have us an oooooooold fashioned showdown! YEEHAW!


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 30, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> lookey this people! we have us an oooooooold fashioned showdown! YEEHAW!



Yes... another "Alec§taar" vs. "Tigger69" showdown/rivalry!

(Except this time, it's on CONROE rigs - this ought to be cool!)



* It's what makes it fun though, imo @ least... you REALLY 'get to know' your machine when trying to "push" it for competitions like these!

APK

P.S.=> This is part of HOW I found where to run my rig @, o/c-wise, due to tests like ScienceMark 2.0, AquaMark 3, & Super-Pi 1.5, etc. (w/ help from yourself Ketxxx, Tatty One, & POGE)... 

Personally? I am very glad I took those tests & had a competition w/ Tigger69 & his Pentium D 930 machine:   Mainly, because they taught me much, with the RIGHT help! apk


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 20, 2008)

My lowly score is here:


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 20, 2008)

this thread is 2 years old


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2008)

for the ATHF fans out there.....






Figured a good voodoo man could raise this thread again too!


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, I just noticed this thread was 2 years old...Oh well


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2008)

E7200 @ 3.6GHz


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2008)

Even tho it's 2 years old, it's hard to find decent multi threaded benches, so I ran it to see if it can use a quad core. It does, but the scaling isn't perfect from what I can see.

This is at my everyday settings.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 23, 2008)

figured i'd throw mine up there


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 23, 2008)

My work laptop. A lowly T7100 (and I dare not OC it).

Will need to try some of my rigs at home tonight. Wonder if it uses a quad properly.

P.S. They could have picked a better background in the System results area. Blue text over a CPU fan works reaaaaalllly well


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2008)

Link to page for Ver. 2.0.0


 its not reading my cpu info  N/A and showing wrong cpu speed lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 23, 2008)

First run...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2008)

i got 20k let me run it again for got to take a ss


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2008)

OLD ass thread. Alec was the last post in 06, that is freaking old. Lemme clock the shite out of my E5200 and see what happens.


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2008)

*don't laugh*


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2008)

4.0GHZ run. My cache slows me down a bit I think, but still respectable.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Sep 23, 2008)

only problem is that it reads my cpu speed wrong. http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=421838


----------



## Monkeywoman (Sep 23, 2008)

just redid the test but with version 2.0;


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well i never thought i would see this thread arise like a phoenix.

Heres my score on ver 2.0


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 24, 2008)

here's my lowly score


----------



## Binge (Sep 24, 2008)

*************PHOENIX*************
Cool thread


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 24, 2008)

did you contrast that or was that a theme?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 24, 2008)

This seems a little low for my system...hmm.


----------



## Binge (Sep 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> did you contrast that or was that a theme?



I hit the invert button 

Paul!  You're probably no novice but the 45nm can't take that much punishment before it starts to deteriorate without really suffering from EM or thermal issues.  Take it down a few notches you'll probably see a better score.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 24, 2008)

*E8600 @ 5337MHz @ (SS) Phase Change -40c.*

.


----------



## Binge (Sep 24, 2008)

That poor poor chip   it's manufacturing process can't possibly handle the abuse!!! QQ

... but it is.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, the V 2.0 netted me a 1000 point gain. Need to boost the clock again and try again.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 25, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> This seems a little low for my system...hmm.



Yeah I think it does too.


----------

